# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  İşte Apoş'un Ablası :) - Abdullah Öcalan Ermeni'ydi (Artin Agopyan)

## anau2



----------

